# Primer ?



## MWHITLEY (Jan 31, 2008)

Hello everyone ! I was wondering what kind of primer you like and suggest for going over a ceiling i just hand troweled to cover old acoustic - didnt want the whole asbestos thing to deal with ! so i just covered it over with 5 min set to get it all even then skim coated it with topping compound ?


----------



## jakester (Feb 6, 2008)

Hi Mwhitley
We use a high build primer from Sherwin Williams it is a great product, stops any flashing from happening, you can also try there builders solution but you should spray it on for best results, give it a try you will like it.
jake


----------



## cooper (Apr 6, 2008)

Really any primer from a paint store like Sherwin Williams, Kelly Moore, Columbia Paint, etc. would be more than fine. Kilz primer from Home Depot or similar store shouldn't give you any problems either... 

If you get a primer from a paint store, make sure to get some cheap stuff. Don't bother paying for expensive paint if you are just priming... I pay about 6 dollars a gallon for primer from Columbia Paint. I order roughly 175 gallons a month, so I get it a little cheaper, but it should be in that range...


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

cooper said:


> Really any primer from a paint store like Sherwin Williams, Kelly Moore, Columbia Paint, etc. would be more than fine. Kilz primer from Home Depot or similar store shouldn't give you any problems either...
> 
> If you get a primer from a paint store, make sure to get some cheap stuff. Don't bother paying for expensive paint if you are just priming... I pay about 6 dollars a gallon for primer from Columbia Paint. I order roughly 175 gallons a month, so I get it a little cheaper, but it should be in that range...


 Holy moly. A 5 gal. bucket of kilz2 at H. Dep. is like $70


----------

